# Battonage ok with Bentonite?



## cintipam (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi all

I have a large amount of CA chard made with added fruit (pawpaws, asian pears, gooseberries, all light flavors) that I split into 2 6 gal secondaries and have been doing battonage on only 1 in order to compare. Yeast was D47. BUT I just realized I put bentonite into primary on day 3 so every time I stir I am not only mixing the yeast back up but also a decent amount of bentonite. I've read too much bentonite can strip flavor. Any body have any idea if battonage and bentonite will cancel each other out? 

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok, i've answered my own question and am posting the results to share. I just did a taste test of the 2 carboys. There is considerably less flavor in the one I'd been performing battonage. So, I will stop the procedure and combine the 2 carboys at next racking. Seems bentonite will continue to strip flavor bits everytime it performs a clearing action. I'm sure somebody somewhere can use this knowledge.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Julie (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Pam, and I agree someone else will probably need this info.


----------

